# Hart Khorium Rezepte



## nearperf (16. April 2008)

liege ich richtig in der annahme das es die hartkhorium rezepte nur in der neuen raid instanz gibt und diese dann auch bop sind,also die rezepte bop?die rezepte für brust und hände wären für krieger sehr interessant.


----------



## Meredith (16. April 2008)

Brust: Rezept Boe,  Erzeugnis Bop,  Rezept ist daher handelbar
Handschuhe: Umgekehrt, Rezept bop, Erzeugnis boe, Erzeugnis ist also handelbar

Kannst also auch ohne je in SW gewesen sein, beide Dinger bekommen, Problem sind nur die Sonnenpartikel


----------



## pemmel (16. April 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Brust: Rezept Boe,  Erzeugnis Bop,  Rezept ist daher handelbar
> Handschuhe: Umgekehrt, Rezept bop, Erzeugnis boe, Erzeugnis ist also handelbar
> 
> Kannst also auch ohne je in SW gewesen sein, beide Dinger bekommen, Problem sind nur die Sonnenpartikel




poste mal bitte beides


----------



## nearperf (16. April 2008)

wer hartkhoriumpläne beonders die brust auf der alianzseite-der rat von dalaran verkaufen will wende sich bitte ingame an Nearperf.danke


----------



## Meredith (21. April 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/?f=hartkhorium

Da ist alles schön aufgelistet.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (11. Mai 2008)

hände sind eher crap find ich  aber   die cheest ist ma der hammer


----------



## nearperf (28. Mai 2008)

Der schrieb:


> hände sind eher crap find ich  aber   die cheest ist ma der hammer




die hände sind auch gut.brust habe ich übrigens nun.hammer teil.


----------

